# General > Application Testing >  VB Software Testing

## reyfenix

need to test vb  and open source programs

----------


## jmcilhinney

Which what?  You might try starting with a clear question.  I'm guessing that what you're asking is what types of testing you need to perform to thoroughly test a VB application but, as you're demanding at least four, I'm also guessing that this is homework.  As a result, I'm not about to do it for you.  How about you do your own research so that you actually earn your marks?  You can post here and tell us what you think and we can tell you whether you're on the right track or you need to look further.  That way, you can actually do your own homework but use us to confirm that it is correct to the best of your own ability.  We're here to help but not as a substitute for your own effort.

----------


## reyfenix

test vb ,  I do my research  test complete (pay) , vunit , load test(pay) ect...   I want to find another more (freeware or opensource.

----------


## jmcilhinney

So what you're asking is what free testing suite we recommend, is that it?  I assume that English is not your first language but you might try providing a more complete question in future.  Assume that too many words is better than not enough.  What sort of testing is it that you want to do and on what type of application(s)?

----------


## Nightwalker83

I have used Nunit for testing.

----------

